# RSS Invites SGPC Supremo



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 7, 2009)

Guru Piayario Jios...
Gurfateh.

two important news items in todays www.rozanaspokeman.com....

RSS...Rahstriya sikh Sangat.."namesake" of the hindutva RSS..invited SGPC supremo AS makkarr and the Takhat jathedars to their separate 300th Anniversary of SGGS Gurgadee Celebrations...in Himachal pardesh 

And also suggested that they (RSS) be counter invioted to SGPC celebrations and Takhat Samagams so thet the RSS can also share their version of Sikhi/Gurmatt witht The Sikhs...

at a Gurdwara controlled by the SGPC..and linked to Guru hargobind Ji..  nearby Amrtisar..Chherta Sahib...there is a PROMINENT SIGNBOARD outside the Gurdawra publicising the defamatory and Anti Gurmatt and false history of Guur hargobind Ji...... Gurbilas Patshhi Chhevin book

And Third but not least..the SARB LOH GRANTH Support WEBSITE shows the Sikh Guurs as followers/descendants of Shivji, Parbati and *SARBLOH *DEVTAS.... this "Granth" is Third in line for equal importance to SGGS after the DG..in fact some Jathas parkash and give EQUAL names to all three..AAD Darbar (SGGS) DG Darbar and Sarb loh darbar !! meaning all three Granths are equal and SGGS is NOT GURU.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Rss invites sgpc supremo....*

RE: *Rss invites sgpc supremo*

Due to the present political situation in the Punjab 
I get a very strange feeling of the *"BADALS"* lurking in the background  
among the dark shadows for *"VOTES & NOTES (Money)"* !


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jul 8, 2009)

Gyanni jee,
This was the exact apprehension I had and had written in one of earlier threads too. The so called RSS (R sikh sangat) is bend upon putting their (RSS's) azenda thro the Mouths and hands of Badals and Makkaars. The copy of the letter which I pasted in my thread is a fact and 100% confirmed. Our panthic leaders have been already screwed so much to their philosphy (because of their vote bank in Punjab and their partnership);now they hardly see any reality in our apprehensions. Virtually, we at SPN had became their prime concern to defame as has been clearly confirmed on DG issues.
Akalpurakh can only save US now from their clutches.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is one Badal boy praising the saints of RSS:
panth dokhi Onkar singh Thapad addressing the Janta. - YouTube


----------

